# Job market in Adelaide/SA



## Sachinkmehta (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi, 
If somebody can portray a true picture of job market in Adelaide for non-technical but skilled workers on PR basis, to get the jobs or what are those things required. As my friends are still to get jobs there after 5 months there but daily exepenses are on higher side, whats the fun of destroying our hard earned money like this.

Regds, 
Sachin


----------



## MarissaAnna (Sep 27, 2014)

Well Adelaide is a small fairly isolated city suffering from the closure of some of its manufacturing industries. The state currently has the highest unemployment rate in the country; over 7%. There are going to be a lot more job losses in 2017 so business confidence there is low.


----------



## Sachinkmehta (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks alot Anna for insight. Can you through more light on service industry in Adelaide, how it is shaping up, like, banking, retail, telecommunications etc..


----------



## rohitchopradxb (Feb 1, 2015)

Sachinkmehta said:


> Thanks alot Anna for insight. Can you through more light on service industry in Adelaide, how it is shaping up, like, banking, retail, telecommunications etc..



Hi Sachin

My Name is Rohit Chopra & I'm from Delhi?

Are you planning for a move to Adelaide? If Yes, then I suggest to be in touch with each other as I am immigrating next month to adelaide.

What do you say?

Cheers
Rohit Chopra
Delhi


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

Sachinkmehta said:


> Thanks alot Anna for insight. Can you through more light on service industry in Adelaide, how it is shaping up, like, banking, retail, telecommunications etc..


Sachinkmehta, service industry is pretty stagnant and hiring is extremely low. Since you asked for the real picture, this is it. If you had asked for a rosy picture, I would have said that "though trends aren't looking good, SA residents have high hopes for unemployment rates to stop increasing consistently.". But both would mean the same thing. Just that 1st way of saying is a bit direct and harsh. I hope you understand what I mean.


----------



## Sachinkmehta (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, by the way Congratulations for PR !!, you have given me the fair idea of job market there, specially for service industry because that is where the occupations are being filled mostly. Thanks again.

Regds,


----------



## MarissaAnna (Sep 27, 2014)

The population of Adelaide is only 1.2million. The population of the whole state is only about 1.4 million. Unlike Western Australia there is not a huge mining operation propping up the economy. It is not a big tourist centre as it does not have any iconic attractions. There is simply not a lot of scope for growth. The government used to subsidise the car industry there but that is closing down (like Detroit, I guess)
Unfortunately,be prepared.


----------



## umami (Jan 13, 2015)

And what about the IT industry?

I was advised to go for a SA sponsorship, but the job market seems to be really stagnant down there.

I'm a Java developer with more than 4 years of experience and a perspective of having problem to find a job looks quite new to me...
However, on seek.com.au there are only 30 vacancies matching the keyword "java" compared to 700 in Sydney!!

This looks sad! Any thoughts of wether it is possible to find a job / launch a business in IT?


----------



## MarissaAnna (Sep 27, 2014)

The problem is that, as you can see from this forum, half of India seems to want to come here and find a job in IT while at the same time many of our companies outsource some or all of their IT to India.
Look on Google earth and observe how extremely isolated Adelaide is. We have the lowest population density of any major country and I do not think you can really understand it til you drive for hours and hardly see a town and the drivers of passing cars wave hello.
I have a cousin in Adelaide. She worked in healthcare but her daughter had to go to Melbourne to train as a speech therapist and her son had to go to Queensland to get a job in a specialised area of surveying. Adelaide has one of the highest unemployment rates of the states and one of the lowest growth rates. Sydney has a the strongest economy at the moment, a great new state government, a record budget surplus from the property boom taxes (everything is totally computerised and you cant avoid paying your $50k or so) and the government has gone on a major splurge on infastructure. It has five times the population of Adelaide.
Even so, it is not really easy to find a job in IT. Where are you now working where jobs are easy to find? I would think long and hard about leaving that environment.


----------



## unlimitedme (Aug 30, 2014)

The grass is always greener on the other side, until you realised beneath that green is layers of sh*t..

But, each to their own.


----------



## MarissaAnna (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes, true, but I guess people go on forums to help clarify their thinking. I looked up the current unemployment rate for South Australia and is now the highest of all the states and territories, 7.6%, and even higher than Tassie (which normally gets the wooden spoon) The growth rate of the economy there is less than 1%.
Real estate is cheaper there for a reason.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

umami said:


> And what about the IT industry?
> 
> I was advised to go for a SA sponsorship, but the job market seems to be really stagnant down there.
> 
> ...


You can launch your IT business anywhere anytime. No one can stop you doing so.


----------



## unlimitedme (Aug 30, 2014)

MarissaAnna said:


> Yes, true, but I guess people go on forums to help clarify their thinking. I looked up the current unemployment rate for South Australia and is now the highest of all the states and territories, 7.6%, and even higher than Tassie (which normally gets the wooden spoon) The growth rate of the economy there is less than 1%.
> Real estate is cheaper there for a reason.


How is that relate to crime rate? Do you think we would be seing more crime than ever? I can't seem to find statistics on that subject.


----------



## MarissaAnna (Sep 27, 2014)

You can launch an IT business anywhere including where the poster is currently located and he would need to weigh up leaving where he is and apparently can get back up jobs easily and going to a place where that would be difficult. His call.
No need to be concerned about the crime rate though. Many unemployed people have a partner who is working and we have our social security network. I know two unemployed people at the moment. One is young and in IT but he wife has a job. The other is 55 and an engineer but he has assets to fall back on.


----------



## umami (Jan 13, 2015)

MarissaAnna said:


> The problem is that, as you can see from this forum, half of India seems to want to come here and find a job in IT while at the same time many of our companies outsource some or all of their IT to India.
> Look on Google earth and observe how extremely isolated Adelaide is. We have the lowest population density of any major country and I do not think you can really understand it til you drive for hours and hardly see a town and the drivers of passing cars wave hello.
> I have a cousin in Adelaide. She worked in healthcare but her daughter had to go to Melbourne to train as a speech therapist and her son had to go to Queensland to get a job in a specialised area of surveying. Adelaide has one of the highest unemployment rates of the states and one of the lowest growth rates. Sydney has a the strongest economy at the moment, a great new state government, a record budget surplus from the property boom taxes (everything is totally computerised and you cant avoid paying your $50k or so) and the government has gone on a major splurge on infastructure. It has five times the population of Adelaide.
> Even so, it is not really easy to find a job in IT. Where are you now working where jobs are easy to find? I would think long and hard about leaving that environment.


Hello Marissa, thank you for your reply!
well... I'm from Russia, Moscow
I'd say it is easy to find an interesting and challenging job down here in my current occupation and with a reasonable amount of experience,
however... 
the MAX salary in IT would be 42 000 AUD$/ year NET (waaaay above the city average of 10 000 AUD$/year NET )
pension is over 200$/month 
no real maternity support, 
no real medical insurance,
unstable political situation, 
unstable economic situation (the Russian ruble plunged over 40% against the US dollar in the last year)
horrible ecology,
mortgage interest rate as high as 16%
and actually shrinking economy (they say, -3.5 gdp in 2015) 

makes me thinking of moving to Adelaide 

and I think the low unemployment rate in Moscow is due to a shortage of a qualified workforce... 
(many natives leave the country, no Indian people arrive at all...); 
However, the ease of finding a job doesn't make it a pleasant place to live.


----------



## MarissaAnna (Sep 27, 2014)

I have not been to Russia so cannot claim to know a great deal about life there. From what you say the salary you receive working in IT puts you into a fairly elite position in your city. Working in IT here is another matter; many positions probably pay around the average wage. My relative who works in IT probably is paid the same as an experienced teacher, a registered nurse and less than a lot of self-employed tradesmen. So you would be one of the masses here! Don't think life is really easy as we do not have a European type welfare system. It is closer to the American. Many women only get about 6 weeks of maternity leave plus a few weeks on part pay from the government. We do have basic health insurance but we have to pay part of the cost of many drugs, tests etc. Unemployment benefits are too low to live on and if your partner works you usually cannot receive anything. Child care costs are very high as we do not have a source of cheap labour. My relatives with two preschoolers are paying at least half their net income for childcare even when working only three or four days a week. The retirement age has already 
been increased to 67 and the government wants to make it 70.
On the plus side, the weather is good, the air and water are clean and corruption is lower than in many places. My relative works with many Indians (as he works in IT!) and they say that they are not much better off here (they would again be more elite at home and one of the mob here) but they feel that they get some value out of the tax they pay in the better infastructure etc. 
Good luck in what you decide; just do not come here thinking it will be an easy ride!


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

I have gone through the comments of marissa and found them to be very one sided. I am originally from india and living in Adelaide from last 9 months or so and I have been to Russia once and can speak moderate Russian as well.

I find Adelaide to be better than any big city like Delhi / Mumbai... I belive we were in a rat race earlier and now things are much better as I get time to spend time with my family. I may not be earning in high five figures like I was in India but I am very happy here. There are no jams, fresh air to breathe, front yard / backyard with fruit laden trees. My dog can run around and play which wasnt possible in India. 

It entirely depends on how do you look at things, like a coin has two sides. Its entirely upto you what do you look at ....

Things are not as bad as it has been portrayed by some on this forum. I bet once you will land here you won't want to go back and if you need any guidance or help do drop me a PM and I will do my best to help you.


----------



## MarissaAnna (Sep 27, 2014)

Chiku, Adelaide, for sure, is a lovely little city to live in and much more convenient than Sydney. I am glad you are enjoying your new life there and you obviously have found a job which is great. The OP was quoting people who have been there for months without finding a job seeing their savings running down. If that happens it becomes very stressful. I know as my son took months to find a job in IT in Sydney after returning from overseas. It was an awful time for him.
Australia is a developed, wealthy country and people from many places come here to improve their living standard. But unless independently wealthy, you need a job to access this lifestyle. Also people find that they miss all sorts of things from their previous life. The British complain about having to pay for medication and dental treatment, the South Africans complain about having to do their own housework, the Europeans complain bitterly at times about the social welfare network being less generous than what they were used to and especially our superannuation arrangements.
But above all most newcomers need a job and at the moment all the statistics point to Adelaide being the most difficult major place to find one. I would suggest that Brisbane would be worth considering as an alternative. Sydney probably has the most jobs especially in IT but rent and realestate are sky high and a commute of 90 minutes each way is pretty normal.


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

Guys thanks for the loads of information. 
Anyone here who is working in the call centre industry and has any information on the job opportunities in adelaide for call centre managers?


----------



## ashu1981 (May 27, 2014)

*Hi*



rohitchopradxb said:


> Hi Sachin
> 
> My Name is Rohit Chopra & I'm from Delhi?
> 
> ...


Hi Rohit
have you already moved? I am also planning to move in JAN 2016.


----------

